# A Day Of Mods To Our 32bhdsle



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

After spending the weekend up at the KOA in Placerville, CA last a couple of weekends ago on our maiden voyage, the DW and I came up with a list of "needs" for the TT. On our return home, we stopped by Camping World and picked up some accessories. So, I took most of today and got started.....

First up was the addition of two MaxxAir II vents for the forward bedroom and rear bedroom as well as a MaxxAir FanMate for the Fantastic Fan. Perhaps I have gone a bit overboard, but we have grown to like ventilation in our home to avoid stale air. As well, the smell after a fresh rain ranks up there with some of the best things in life. The vent covers will allow us to enjoy the same while camping (not that it rains that much here in CA, but who knows where we will go in the future....). Plus we can safely tow with the vents open to avoid opening up a heat box at our destinations.

Next up was the addition of a water filter and bracket. Many that I have talked to have sworn by the need of a filter for those unknown and unfamiliar water sources. Perhaps again, a bit over the top and a luxury item, but safety and piece of mind at the least. I mounted the bracket on the frame rail below the water inlet. This allows us to keep everything mostly out of sight, with less hanging off of the sides of the TT. Plus, I could not fathom drilling into the gel coat while it is this new.









Here is the bracket









And here is the filter assembly along with the pressure regulator as it will look at a partial or full hook-up campsite

Finally, I also got started with the air bag installation for the tow beast. When we first brought the TT home, the Excursion sat nice and level. However, after loading it and the TT with gear, supplies, etc., it was definately nose high. The ride was fine, but with the addition of the air bags, I know it will be a more pleasant feeling/experience on the highway. I was able to fit up the passenger side, but ran out of time before I could move on to the driver's side. Tomorrow is another day and I should be able to complete the project, while also addressing the leak in the shower. Unfortunately, the bead of silicone between the pan and the walls is insufficent to prevent water from making its way to the rear bedroom floor. Bummer yes, but an easy fix.

Thanks to all of you posting your top mods allowing me to make some smart first moves for our new "toy"! Definately more to come......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the water filter on the outside?

If so, how do you protect it while traveling? Snap on / off?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a great start!
Keep up the good work


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks great - I like the removable filter idea complete with regulator and guage.

Thor


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is the water filter on the outside?
> 
> If so, how do you protect it while traveling? Snap on / off?


When I purchased the fliter, I also picked up the bracket kit. In the photos, one of the two included brackets was mounted to the TT frame rail. The other can be used to safely mount the filter in a storage compartment for travel or storage purposes. At this point, I have simply placed the filter/regulator in my "fresh water items" storage bin for safe keeping while not in use.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

cabullydogs said:


> Is the water filter on the outside?
> 
> If so, how do you protect it while traveling? Snap on / off?


When I purchased the fliter, I also picked up the bracket kit. In the photos, one of the two included brackets was mounted to the TT frame rail. The other can be used to safely mount the filter in a storage compartment for travel or storage purposes. At this point, I have simply placed the filter/regulator in my "fresh water items" storage bin for safe keeping while not in use.
[/quote]

Very cool, love the filter mod. May have to look into that one myself.

kos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> Is the water filter on the outside?
> 
> If so, how do you protect it while traveling? Snap on / off?


When I purchased the fliter, I also picked up the bracket kit. In the photos, one of the two included brackets was mounted to the TT frame rail. The other can be used to safely mount the filter in a storage compartment for travel or storage purposes. At this point, I have simply placed the filter/regulator in my "fresh water items" storage bin for safe keeping while not in use.
[/quote]








...great!!!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Love the filter mount. I have the same filter with the stand that pushes into the ground. I may have to find the mounting bracket. That would "clean up" my installation.

I have the Firestone Air Bags on my truck. It made a HUGE difference in the ride. I really like them. Mine will take 100 lbs of air and I tow with 60-70 lbs. When not towing, I keep about 20 lbs in there. It has stiffened up my unloaded ride some, but not much.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> Finally, I also got started with the air bag installation for the tow beast. When we first brought the TT home, the Excursion sat nice and level. However, after loading it and the TT with gear, supplies, etc., it was definately nose high. The ride was fine, but with the addition of the air bags, I know it will be a more pleasant feeling/experience on the highway. I was able to fit up the passenger side, but ran out of time before I could move on to the driver's side. Tomorrow is another day and I should be able to complete the project, while also addressing the leak in the shower. Unfortunately, the bead of silicone between the pan and the walls is insufficent to prevent water from making its way to the rear bedroom floor. Bummer yes, but an easy fix.
> 
> Thanks to all of you posting your top mods allowing me to make some smart first moves for our new "toy"! Definately more to come......


I am also planning on installing airbags on my Excursion. Where did you purchase them from? Are you putting an onboard compressor in as well?

Do you have any pictures of the installation? I don't know if this is something I can do myself or if I will need to have someone install them for me.

--Greg


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I purchased the airbags from Summit Racing Equipment online. I have been buying stuff from them for years now and love the fast shipping from Nevada. (I typically receive items within two days, sometimes one at a flat 11.95 shipping rate.) They are a bolt-on kit for the Excursion, with holes only needed to be drilled where you want to put the inflation valves. My installation has required a custom tough, however. A while back, I installed F550 springs up front and replaced the rear 2" blocks with F350 4" blocks. This effectively raised the truck by approximately 2", and reduced the low quality front end ride because the front end would ride on the bump stops most of the time (apparently designed that way from the factory). In any case, I had to order lower brackets that are designed for an '04 F350 so it would clear the taller blocks (the air bages sit inward of the springs, not outside the frame rails on some other models) and drill new holes in each for my installation.

I was not able to finish today due to other commitments, but should get to the drivers side tomorrow. If you would like photos, I would be happy to take some. As far as the compressor goes, I am going to opt not to install one. I have a nail-gun compressor that can handle the job at home and most fuel stations still have air available as well if needed. As well, I already have enough stuff handing off my dash with the Activator II brake controller and the Banks Power PDA mount. I really don't need pressure gauges and control swith for the air bags there as well.....too many distractions already!

Thanks for the tips on the pressure settings. As soon as I get it all together, I will start experimenting. After all, we are leaving mid next week for a dry-camping trip with some other rv-ing friends to Lake Almanor in N. CA.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

One tip for you on the air bags. Get a Tee fitting (10 bux or so), connect both lines together above the axle, and run the line out to the tag area. I actually have my valve mounted in a hole I drilled in the tag(no permanent holes in the truck bumper). That way, you know the pressure is even on each side, and only one place to put air in. I have a little 12 v compressor I just wired to plug in to the trailer connector and get power to pump the bags up. The compressor also has a built-in gauge.

As for pressures, I find 35 psi plenty to pull the Outback, and release the pressure down to 5 psi when no trailer is hooked up. I would think 70 psi would be a little stiff. Of course, I do not have my truck bed loaded down either.

C


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Good tip. I had thought of trying just that, but have never gotten around to it. As far as holes go, I located two on each rear frame rail that were the perfect size for the fittings. This works for now, but yes, it does require a trip to both sides of the Ex to fill the bags.

On our first trip with the air bags installed, I tried 70 psi. Way too much pressure, forcing an uncomfortable rise/bounce over every dip in the road, especially on the freeway. At my earliest convenience, I lowered the pressure to 40 psi and was a much happier camper.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I ran both of my air lines to the rear license plate... used the existing mounting holes...works great.
I had talked to someone about using a tee fitting to keep both bags at the same pressure, but was told that when going around a corner, the bag on the outside of the turn would be compressed (losing air), transferring air to the inside bag. Of course they would level out again once the turn was completed, but I would think that would be an "undesired" side-effect of tying both lines in together.

--Greg


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> I had talked to someone about using a tee fitting to keep both bags at the same pressure, but was told that when going around a corner, the bag on the outside of the turn would be compressed (losing air), transferring air to the inside bag. Of course they would level out again once the turn was completed, but I would think that would be an "undesired" side-effect of tying both lines in together.
> 
> --Greg


Now, I had not thought of that. Perhaps a situation where the "physics" of a mod would work against you. I may just leave things as is for now....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

cabullydogs said:


> I had talked to someone about using a tee fitting to keep both bags at the same pressure, but was told that when going around a corner, the bag on the outside of the turn would be compressed (losing air), transferring air to the inside bag. Of course they would level out again once the turn was completed, but I would think that would be an "undesired" side-effect of tying both lines in together.
> 
> --Greg


Now, I had not thought of that. Perhaps a situation where the "physics" of a mod would work against you. I may just leave things as is for now....
[/quote]

I had the bags teed on my Windstar when I towed a Coleman pop up. I never saw a problem, but then again the loads were relatively low. For a truck, I'd keep them separate.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I am curious about the shower leak problem. I had the same issue in mine as well as a co-worker that has this model.

Scott


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, perhaps the same knucklehead put all our trailers' shower kits together. Clearly, the walls were not placed low enough against the pan's "lip" and not enough silicone sealant was used to fill the gap. An easy fix, but a bummer discovery with a wet rear room floor. Since the repair was done, we have not experienced any further issues.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Same thing we both ran into. I also had to remove the faucets on all the sinks and the shower and caulk both sides of the gasket, the piece they used was too hard and had no give to it so it wouldnt seal. The one in the shower was the worst and we didnt find it till we had very low pressure that caused the stream to run down the shower wall.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> I ran both of my air lines to the rear license plate... used the existing mounting holes...works great.
> I had talked to someone about using a tee fitting to keep both bags at the same pressure, but was told that when going around a corner, the bag on the outside of the turn would be compressed (losing air), transferring air to the inside bag. Of course they would level out again once the turn was completed, but I would think that would be an "undesired" side-effect of tying both lines in together.
> 
> --Greg


 I have air-shocks on my mountaineer and they are tied together with a tee. they came this way. I too have thought that this would be a problem. but, 50 lbs is 50 lbs unless one bag is a different diameter than the other this will never happen, your not adding any air to the system,they will always have 50 lbs. The plus side to having a tee is if you spring a leak you won't be lopsided, however you also have more places to leak from.


----------

